# Independence



## fencesitter (Oct 23, 2012)

Big day today, for the first time William (15) has gone down to London on the train by himself, to meet a friend and have a day out. I am quite anxious about how it will all go, but they are pretty sensible. Main worry is that with all that walking around and excitement he might be more prone to hypos. Also will he find the right train to come home again! Resisted the temptation to say "and don't push beads up your nose". Good thing is that his friend lives in London so is quite savvy. I do know it will be good for his confidence, even/especially if he does encounter a problem and has to sort it out. At least he has a mobile phone so can get in touch if needed. Apron strings stretching


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2012)

Hope he has a brilliant day and no problems to report (or at least, none he can't handle successfully and without fuss )


----------



## AlisonF (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done you for letting him go. I'm always grateful that my parents let me have my independence and didn't let diabetes hold me back - it's only now that I realise quite how terrifying that must have been for them.


----------



## delb t (Oct 23, 2012)

yep -I remember when H said party for the first time- I felt quite sick -but we had to go with it-hope he has a great day -Im sure he will


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank goodness for mobile phones that's all I can say.  It really does make it easier to let them go further afield, the big thing then is can you resist contacting them?  I have found with my two that inevitably if I don't call them, sooner or later they find an excuse to text me.  Touching really!


----------



## Amanda102 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sure he will be fine! I remember your kind reassuring words when Hannah went away to Dalguise for a few days so now it's my turn. Mobile phones are great and usually no news is good news I find! X


----------



## Copepod (Oct 23, 2012)

*trips to London as teenager*

Although I didn't have diabetes as a teenager, I can still remember my first solo trip to London, when aged 16 years. I was at home, revising for O levels (shows it was a while ago!) when my Dad phoned from work - he was a lawyer working for a public authority and needed an important document to get to the Land Ragistry in London that day, and none of his staff were able to go, so he asked me to come to his workplace on the bus, bringing a map of London (I knew which bus went in the right direction), then handed me the document and drove me to rialway station, where he paid for ticket and gave me some money for taxi at other end. Once I got to Euston, I realised that I'd feel much happier trusting the Tube than a taxi alone, so planned the route (only one or two changes of lines, but I'd been planning Tube journeys when visiting with parent(s) for as long I could remember, certainly since about 5 years old, so was pretty familiar with maps) and travelled successfully, delivered documents, headed back and phoned Dad when I got to railway station (from phone box, as this was long before mobile phones). A year or so later, I headed to London for several interviews, and later spent 3.25 years nurse training. 

A very good example of good parenting, I think - parents who taught us as we grew up and expected us to learn and look after ourselves. 

Just last week, my sister's eldest daughter, just turned 14 years, phoned me to ask if there was any way she could visit Olympic Park for her Scout Expedition Challenge badge, as she knew about my Games Maker duty, but sadly there is no public access now, so I could only suggest other venues that are open to public. Anyway, will look forward to seeing her groups report in the next few months.


----------



## fencesitter (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone, he's home and dry after a lovely day. They wondered about all over the place apparently, went to the Natural History Museum to gawp at the blue whale and then over to the Tower just to look from the outside, then to the South Bank. I didn't ask about the blood sugar but might enquire gently when the time seems right ...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 23, 2012)

Willsmum said:


> Thanks everyone, he's home and dry after a lovely day. They wondered about all over the place apparently, went to the Natural History Museum to gawp at the blue whale and then over to the Tower just to look from the outside, then to the South Bank. I didn't ask about the blood sugar but might enquire gently when the time seems right ...



Fantastic news, Now you can breath again, until the next time lol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2012)

Glad to hear he had a good time


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 23, 2012)

Glad to hear he is home safe and sound.  A good exercise for both of you!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 24, 2012)

Guess he'll tell you about blood glucose levels etc eventually, but I can completely understand why he regards the NHM bluse whale, South Bank, Tower of London etc as more worthy of comment / interest


----------



## fencesitter (Oct 24, 2012)

Just before he went to bed, he said that when they sat down to eat (they went to a noodle place with a great view of the tower/tower bridge) his bg was 3.7, so he was def on the way down after a lot of walking. Thanks for all your good wishes, as Sue says we can breathe again until the next time


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 26, 2012)

I bet it was really good for him. Pleased it went well


----------

